# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Уязвимость форматной строки при обработке имени файла в Bitdefender

## Shu_b

Уязвимость форматной строки при обработке имени файла в различных антивирусах Bitdefender

*Программа:* BitDefender Internet Security 9, BitDefender Professional Plus 9, BitDefender Standard 9, BitDefender Antivirus Professional Plus 8.x, BitDefender Antivirus Standard 8.x, BitDefender Professional Edition 7.x, BitDefender Standard Edition 7.x
*Опасность:* Критическая
*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет
*Описание:* Уязвимость в различных антивирусах от BitDefender позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость форматной строки обнаружена при создании файла с результатами сканирования. Модуль не в состоянии корректно обработать специально сформированный каталог или файл, содержащий спецификации формата в его имени (например 8X%.8X). В результате удаленный атакующий может создать специально обработанный файл чтобы скомпрометировать систему удаленного пользователя.
*
Решение:*Уязвимость устранена в BitDefender 7.x, BitDefender 8.x и BitDefender 9 Internet Security 26 сентября 2005 года и в BitDefender 9 Professional Plus и BitDefender 9 Standard 4 октября 2005 года.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Злой Кот

а как он сам хорош этот антивир

----------

